# Overige rubrieken > Stellingen >  Is het voortbestaan van de natuurgeneeskunde in gevaar?

## afra1213

U loopt naar de toonbank en vraagt de ver- koopster, die u altijd goed kon adviseren, naar het beste kruidenmiddel voor uw migraine. Zij vertelt u echter dat ze, vanwege de nieuwe EU-wetgeving, voor geen enkel product in de winkel meer een geneeskrachtige werking mag claimen. U denkt dat uw migraine misschien komt door een vitaminetekort en daarom overweegt u, een van de hoger gedoseerde vitaminepreparaten te proberen die u vroeger ook wel eens heeft gebruikt tegen andere klachten. Waar staan die, vraagt u aan de verkoopster? Zij vertelt u dat de fabrikanten van die middelen ze niet meer mogen maken, vanwege de beperkingen die wederom de EU heeft opgelegd aan potentie en doseringen. De meeste vitaminepreparaten met standaarddoseringen worden alleen nog door farmaceutische bedrijven of hun dochtermaatschappijen gemaakt.

Als het dan zo moeilijk is geworden zelf medicatie aan te schaffen, denkt u, dan moet u misschien naar een alternatieve hulpverlener. U vraagt de verkoopster naar haar overzicht van alternatieve therapeuten in de omgeving. Dat is opeens minuscuul geworden aangezien er nog maar twee therapeuten zijn die enige vorm van kruidenmiddelen gebruiken. Eerst waren dat er enkele pagina’s vol, met therapeuten die met Chinese, traditionele en/of Ayurvedische kruiden werkten.

Waar zijn al die therapeuten gebleven, vraagt u? De meeste hebben hun praktijk gestaakt omdat ze niet meer aan de kruiden konden komen die ze voor hun patiënten nodig hadden, licht de verkoopster toe. Ook homeopathische therapeuten zullen snel in aantal dalen, zegt ze, omdat de behandelingen niet meer worden vergoed. En waar zijn de homeopathische middelen in de winkel? Die staan allemaal in dat schap daar, waar ‘Placebo’s’ op staat, zegt de ver- koopster. Getergd vraagt u de verkoopster welke mogelijkheden er voor u zijn om uw migraine te behandelen. U moet naar uw huisarts gaan, zegt zij, en die schrijft u dan een regulier middel voor.

Dit treurige beeld zou binnen twee jaar werkelijkheid kunnen worden als de huidige en voorgestelde wetten zonder aanpassing van kracht worden. De natuurgeneeskunde wordt dan weggereguleerd en zal verdwijnen als redelijk therapeutisch alternatief voor de reguliere geneeskunde. Op het eerste gezicht lijken al die regulaties in het leven geroepen om de consument te beschermen en om een gestandaardiseerde markt in de gehele Europese Unie te creëren. Maar de invloed van de farmaceutische industrie is overduidelijk, met haar pogingen de geneeskunde totaal te beheersen en de lucratieve markt van alternatieve geneesmiddelen, die haar eigen winst vermindert, te elimineren. De farmaceutische industrie heeft al één zet gesponsord waardoor alle vitaminen en mineralen met enige preventieve of therapeutische waarde verboden worden en waardoor vitaminen voortaan gaan vallen onder de geneesmiddelen. Het gevolg van deze aanhoudende aanval wordt dat de consument minder keus krijgt: als je gezondheidszorg wilt, dan zal dat het soort zorg moeten zijn dat de farmaceutische industrie en je huisarts te bieden hebben.

Over de hele wereld worden deze draconische beperkingen met grote interesse gadegeslagen door andere regeringen en gezondheidsautoriteiten, omdat zij de regelgeving van de EU beschouwen als model dat ze in hun eigen land willen overnemen. De regulerende instanties van de EU hebben nauw samengewerkt met de Codex Alimentarius Commissie, een groep die standaarden en beperkingen wil opstellen voor alle voedingscategorieën over de hele wereld, inclusief vitaminen en voedingssupplementen (zie het kader genaamd Codex Alimentarius). De Codex waaraan wordt gewerkt zal een blauwdruk vormen, gebaseerd op de EU regelgeving, die andere landen kunnen overnemen en volgen. Een zorg van critici van de EU is steeds geweest, dat er zo weinig weerstand komt vanuit de consumenten, gezondheids- groeperingen en vanuit de alternatieve geneeswijzen. In Engeland hebben consumentengroeperingen zoals de Alliance for Natural Health (ANH) en Consumers for Health Choice wel juridische respectievelijk politieke barrières opgeworpen. Hoewel het geld voor hun campagnes gedeeltelijk afkomstig was uit de gezondheidsindustrie, is er geen fabrikant of leverancier geweest die de regelgeving rechtstreeks heeft aangevochten.

Om terug te keren bij onze toekomstige consument in de reformzaak of drogist: onderstaand de redenen waarom zijn winkelbezoek zo frustrerend wordt.

Gezondheidsclaims

Tegen 2012 zal het een fabrikant of leverancier van gezondheidsproducten verboden zijn algemene uitspraken over enig weldadig effect te doen. Ook al is er voldoende onderzoek waaruit blijkt dat omega-3 visolie helpt een depressie te verlichten, bijvoorbeeld, toch mag een fabrikant van omega-3-capsules daarover geen uitspraken doen ten aanzien van zijn product. Als de fabrikant een algemene uitspraak wil doen over gezondheidsvoordelen, dan moet hij daarvoor toestemming vragen bij de European Food Safety Authority (EFSA) in Parma (Italië). Vervolgens zal de EFSA een ‘wetenschappelijke uitspraak’ geven over de aanvraag van de fabrikant, waarna het echter aan de nietverkozen Europese Commissie is om de wet te handhaven mocht de fabrikant zich niet conformeren aan die uitspraak.

Tot op heden heeft de EFSA ongeveer duizend maal een uitspraak gegeven, grotendeels over plantaardige en van planten afgeleide voedingstoffen, en bijna altijd viel die negatief uit voor de fabrikant. Glucosamine en probiotica zijn al uit de gratie gevallen door de wetenschappelijke mening van de EFSA. Binnenkort wordt het dus verboden voor de fabrikanten van glucosamine, een polysaccharide afkomstig van schaaldieren, om te claimen dat hun product helpt de gewrichten gezond te houden, ondanks de stapels degelijk onderzoek waaruit is gebleken dat het een dergelijk positief effect heeft. Evenzo zal het de makers van probiotica niet geoorloofd zijn te claimen dat hun producten op enigerlei wijze de gezondheid van de darmen bevordert: eveneens een beslissing die regelrecht indruist tegen de huidige stand van de wetenschap.

Het enige teken van hoop komt uit de VS, waar het kantongerecht van Columbia een slag heeft toegediend in het voordeel van het gezond verstand. In mei dit jaar heeft dit hof een besluit nietig verklaard van de geneesmiddelenautoriteit in Amerika, de Food and Drug Administration (FDA), die aan fabrikanten van selenium had verboden te claimen dat dit mineraal het risico van kanker hielp verlagen. De kantonrechter Ellen Huvelle oordeelde dat ‘onderbouwde gezondheidsclaims’ onder de bescherming van het First Amendment vallen, dat over de vrijheid van meningsuiting gaat. Zij stelde dat dit First Amendment ook alle andere claims beschermt die een accurate weerspiegeling zijn van wetenschappelijke kennis. Haar oordeel was dat het verbod van de FDA dientengevolge tegen de grondwet indruiste.

De FDA had dat verbod in juni 2009 uitgevaardigd. De FDA had afdoende en geloofwaardig bewijs ontvangen ter ondersteuning van de claim dat selenium tegen kanker beschermt, maar had die bewijzen klaarblijkelijk verworpen. De aanklagers, onder leiding van de Alliance for Natural Health USA, hadden bepleit dat dit verbod het de fabrikanten onmogelijk maakte feitelijk juiste informatie aan het publiek bekend te maken. Na de rechterlijke uitspraak reageerde dr. Robert Verkerk, directeur van AND International, met de woorden: ‘Deze uitspraak tegen de FDA zou een schokgolf over de Atlantische Oceaan naar de EFSA moeten veroorzaken.’ Hoewel dat misschien te optimistisch is, toch betekent de uitspraak een knauw voor de ambities van de Codex Alimentarius om wereldwijde, uniforme beperkingen te creëren van de levering en verkoop van vitaminen en voedingssupplementen. Verwacht wordt dat de FDA tegen de uitspraak in hoger beroep zal gaan.

----------


## afra1213

Vervolg 1 op bovenstaand artikel:


Vitaminegehalten

Tot nu toe kunnen consumenten in de zogeheten ‘liberale’ landen, zoals Nederland, Engeland en Zweden, in de plaatselijke winkel hooggedoseerde vitaminen kopen voor therapeutische doeleinden. Deze producten bevatten doseringen die de aanbevolen dagelijkse hoeveelheid (ADH) ver te boven gaan. ADH is de minimale hoeveelheid die volgens de autoriteiten nodig is voor de instandhouding van een goede gezondheid, of om een tekort te voorkomen. In 2011 zullen in alle EU-landen alle hooggedoseerde supplementen uit de schappen verdwijnen.

Hoewel de ‘maximaal veilige doses’ nog niet vaststaan ziet de toekomst voor de markt van therapeutische voedingsupplementen en voedingsstoffen er somber uit. Het hoofd van de Food Law unit van de Europese Commissie, Basil Mathioudakis, heeft al gezegd dat hij het gebruik van voedingstoffen wil verbieden in de klinische voedings- en dieetzorg, de functionele geneeskunde en de therapeutische voedingsindustrie. Met andere woorden: vitaminen en mineralen zijn voeding en geen geneesmiddel, en mogen daarom niet therapeutisch worden gebruikt. Meneer Mathioudakis is ook de Europees afgevaardigde voor de Codex Alimentarius Commissie.

Het is nu al zo dat hooggedoseerde vitaminesupplementen die in Groot-Brittannië verkocht worden, voorzien moeten zijn van een waarschuwing op de verpakking dat de dosering gevaarlijk kan zijn. Dat gebeurt al sinds 2004, nadat de UK Expert Group on Vitamins and Minerals haar eigen conclusies over veilige maximale doses had gepubliceerd. Maar de voorstellen voor maximaal toegestane doses die momenteel worden besproken in de Europese Commissie bevatten onregelmatigheden en absurditeiten. Zo is het voorgestelde maximum voor supplementen met bètacaroteen equivalent aan wat je zou krijgen door het eten van anderhalve wortel, en het voorgestelde maximum voor selenium komt overeen met het eten van twee paranoten. Belangengroeperingen zoals de ANH vrezen dat de maximaal toegestane doses gebruikt zullen worden om een vals onderscheid te creëren tussen voeding en geneesmiddelen. ‘Dat een bepaald soort voeding of voedingssupplement gezond is en een gunstig effect heeft op het lichaam betekent niet, dat het daarom als medicinaal geclassificeerd moet worden. Een lage drempel aanbrengen tussen wat voeding is en wat medicijn, doe je duidelijk met een politieke in plaats van een wetenschappelijke agenda,’ zegt Verkerk; en wat ons betreft ook met een commerciële agenda. Als de maximaal toegestane doses zijn bepaald, worden hooggedoseerde vitaminen en supplementen een geneesmiddel en dan mogen ze enkel nog op recept worden verkocht. Aangezien het niet waarschijnlijk is dat artsen vaak recepten zullen gaan uitschrijven voor vitaminepreparaten, zal de markt van therapeutische supplementen in feite instorten. Op dit moment beslaat de markt voor hooggedoseerde supplementen in Engeland bijvoorbeeld ongeveer 15 procent van de totale vitaminemarkt, met een jaaromzet van ongeveer 33 miljoen pond1. In plaats daarvan zal de consument enkel toegang hebben tot standaard gedoseerde vitaminesupplementen, grotendeels geproduceerd door farmaceutische bedrijven of dochtermaatschappijen daarvan.

In het begin zullen de hooggedoseerde supplementen nog via internet in het buitenland te krijgen zijn, maar ook die bron zal opdrogen wanneer de Codex Alimentarius maximaal toegestane doseringen gaat bepalen die gebaseerd zijn op die van de EU, waarmee de therapeutische vitaminesupplementen wereldwijd tot het verleden zullen behoren.

Natuurlijke kruidenmiddelen

Sommige eenvoudige remedies op basis van kruiden die al jaren bestaan, zullen nog steeds verkrijgbaar zijn na de inwerkingtreding van de EU-regulering op 1 april volgend jaar. Dat komt doordat ze beschermd zijn door de 30-jaars regel die staat in de richtlijn Traditional Herbal Medicinal Products. Volgens die regel wordt een uitzondering gemaakt voor alle kruidenmiddelen die reeds 30 jaar veilig gebruikt zijn, waarvan 15 jaar in Europa. Maar de regel werkt duidelijk discriminerend tegen niet-Europese kruidenmiddelen, zoals die uit de Ayurvedische en de traditionele Chinese geneeskunde en andere tradities, die niet al 15 jaar in Europa gebruikt worden, ook al zijn ze in hun eigen cultuur al honderden, zo niet duizenden jaren veilig gebruikt. Als gevolg daarvan zullen duizenden kruidenmiddelen eveneens uit de schappen verdwijnen. De Alliance for Natural Health (ANH) maakt zich momenteel samen met de European Benefyt Foundation (EBF) sterk voor deze kruiden www.benefyt.eu .

Er zijn nog andere beperkingen aan de regel. Hij beschermt enkel individuele kruiden of eenvoudige combinaties die al minstens 30 jaar in gebruik zijn. Dat betekent dat innovaties in de vorm van een nieuwe combinatie van kruiden niet meer toegestaan zullen zijn, maar eerst een streng en duur proces van licentiëring moeten doorlopen.

Net als de veilige bovengrenzen bij vitaminen doen, zo zijn de regulaties voor kruiden een aanval op het therapeutische deel van de markt, waar kruiden worden gezien als een echt alternatief voor farmaceutische middelen. Meervoudige of nieuwere kruidenmiddelen zullen ofwel direct voor de consument verkrijgbaar worden, maar dan pas na een streng en duur licentieringsproces dat de meeste fabrikanten niet kunnen betalen, ofwel indirect op recept. Maar ook hier is het niet waarschijnlijk dat artsen veel recepten zullen uitschrijven voor kruidenmiddelen, terwijl natuurgeneeskundigen dat niet meer zullen mogen aangezien ze niet bevoegd zijn om receptmiddelen voor te schrijven. Daardoor zal een natuurgeneeskundige alleen nog enkelvoudige kruidenpreparaten mogen adviseren die vrij verkrijgbaar zijn.

Gezonde voeding

De regelgevers van de EU zien vitaminen en mineralen als voedingssupplementen, omdat ze een aanvullende bron van voedingstoffen zijn naast en bovenop het normale voedingspatroon, maar alleen zolang de dosis laag is, namelijk onder het niveau dat beschouwd wordt als therapeutisch (zie onder ‘Vitaminegehalten’ hierboven). Vitaminen en mineralen kunnen ook worden toegevoegd aan voedingsmiddelen. Echter, alleen die vitaminen die op de ‘goedgekeurde lijst’ van de EU staan, mogen worden gebruikt in voedingssupplementen of toegevoegd aan voedingsmiddelen. Die goedgekeurde lijst is in januari van dit jaar afgerond en bevat 181 ‘veilige’ supplementen. Maar hij sluit tevens een aantal voedingsstoffen en vitaminen uit die in de liberale landen tot nu toe wel waren toegestaan. Voedingssupplementen met vanadium, zilver of zwavel zijn nu allemaal verboden. Het verbod op zwavel heeft er al toe geleid dat supplementen als MSM (methylsulfonylmethaan), gebruikt om de gewrichten, huid en nagels gezond te houden, in Groot-Brittannië uit de schappen zijn verdwenen.

Homeopathische middelen

De homeopathie is relatief buiten schot gebleven bij de nieuwe Europese regels; waarschijnlijk vanwege zijn centrale plaats in de Duitse gezondheidszorg. In Engeland ligt hij echter onder vuur (zie het kader ‘De toekomst van de homeopathie’). Zoals Cristal Sumner, bestuursvoorzitter van de British Homeopathic Association, zegt: ‘Er staan heel wat producten op de schappen van de apotheek die niet evidence-based zijn. En er is eigenlijk heel veel bewijs dat homeopathie wel degelijk werkt, maar de reguliere artsen blijven dat negeren. Daar staat tegenover dat er voor ongeveer de helft van alle reguliere behandelingen geen enkel wetenschappelijk bewijs is dat ze werken.’

Het einde der alternatieve mogelijkheden

De strekking van de EU-regelgeving, die bij ge- bleken succes ook nog wereldwijd zal worden ingevoerd via de Codex Alimentarius, is dat de natuurlijke geneeskunde om zeep geholpen wordt als redelijk alternatief voor de conventionele geneeskunde. Alternatieve en complementaire geneeswijzen worden gereduceerd tot het geven van eenvoudige, relatief zwakke remedies voor kleine kwalen. Mensen die zelfzorgmedicijnen aanschaffen zullen in de loop van de komende twee jaar gaan merken dat veel van hun voorkeursmiddelen verdwijnen.

Aan het eind van die twee jaar mogen fabrikanten ook geen algemene gezondheidsclaims meer maken over hun producten, hoezeer dat ook tegen het gezond verstand indruist. Hooggedoseerde en therapeutische vitaminen en mineralen zullen uit de schappen verdwenen zijn, evenals de meer complexe en innovatieve kruidenmiddelen, samen met vele producten uit de Ayurvedische en Chinese tradities.

----------


## afra1213

Vervolg 2 op bovenstaand artikel:

De regelgeving in de EU geldt in hoge mate als proef voor de rest van de wereld: als deze met succes wordt ingevoerd en weinig weerstand tegenkomt, zal hij gaan gelden als model voor de Codex Alimentarius, die voor andere regeringen een houvast biedt voor soortgelijke regelgeving in het eigen land.

In de VS worden de stappen om natuurgeneeswijzen aan banden te leggen al in versneld tempo gezet.

Wat kunnen we doen?

Nederland, Engeland en Zweden, de lidstaten van de EU waar het gezondheidsstelsel liberaal is, zullen de grootste effecten ondervinden van de nieuwe EU-regelgeving. In andere landen, zoals Duitsland en Frankrijk, gelden al langer grote beperkingen voor bijvoorbeeld de doseringsniveaus van vitaminen en mineralen, die alleen in zeer lage concentraties verkrijgbaar zijn.

Er zijn vier belangrijke manieren waarop we tegen de nieuwe regulaties kunnen vechten.

Publieke actie

Dit is de minst gebruikte manier, mogelijk omdat er een centrale organiserende instantie voor nodig is en heel veel tijd en energie. Zes jaar geleden organiseerde het Britse moedertijdschrift van Medisch Dossier, What Doctors Don’t Tell You, een protestmars door de straten van Londen, die eindigde met toespraken op Trafalgar Square van het kamerlid John Redwood, Europees parlementslid Daniel Hannan en hoofdredacteur Lynne McTaggart. Er liepen rond de 10.000 mensen mee en toch leverde het slechts één paragraaf in de landelijke kranten van de volgende dag op. De Daily Mirror maakte zich vrolijk over het feit dat een mooie meid als Billie Piper, de celebrity die deelnam aan de protestmars, niets beters te doen had op haar zondagmiddag terwijl ze toch ook had kunnen gaan winkelen. Protestacties van consumenten zouden ook een boycot kunnen inhouden van bepaalde receptgeneesmiddelen en we zouden kunnen weigeren om nog nieuw ontwikkelde medicaties te gebruiken. Nieuwe geneesmiddelen – producten die minder dan vijf jaar geleden zijn toegelaten – vormen de levensader van de farmaceutische industrie en als de consument zou weigeren ze te gebruiken, zou dat hard aankomen. Vanuit veiligheidsoogpunt is het tevens zo, dat ze het meest gevaarlijk zijn omdat er minder informatie vanuit de praktijk over deze middelen is.

Politieke actie 

In Engeland is Consumers for Health Choice al jaren aan het lobbyen onder parlementsleden, maar met beperkt succes. Hoewel Tony Blair als premier nog had toegezegd de invloed van Groot-Brittannië binnen de EU te gebruiken om de hooggedoseerde vitaminen en mineralen te handhaven, was zijn opvolger alweer minder toegewijd. Toch is er bij de meeste parlementsleden gelobbyd opdat ze er bij de verschillende ministers van gezondheidszorg op zouden aandringen ‘met verdubbelde inspanning’ de alternatieve geneeskunde in Groot-Brittannië veilig te stellen. De laatste tijd richt CHC zich op de Europese Commissie en diens commissielid voor de gezondheidszorg John Dalli, doordat ze de consument aansporen hem direct aan te schrijven uit protest tegen de voorgestelde verlaging van toegestane doseringen van vitaminen. Nederlanders kunnen ook hun eigen kamerleden en europarlementariërs aanschrijven om hun zorgen kenbaar te maken. 

Juridische actie 

Volgens de Alliantie voor Natuurlijke Gezondheid (ANH) ligt de meeste hoop bij een juridische aanvechting van de regelgeving.

----------


## Luuss0404

Jammer dat alles altijd zo draait om geld en minder om de gezondheid van de mensheid.
Als de alternatieve geneeskunde verdwijnt zoals de reguliere farmacie graag zou zien, dan zullen er meer mensen ziek thuis zijn dus ook een hogere ww, hogere ziektenkosten, hogere verzekeringskosten en dat in een tijd dat er wereldwijd bezuinigingen moeten zijn... 
Ik snap best dat gezondheidsclaims gecontroleerd behoren te worden, maar vind dit wel erg betuttelend allemaal...iets wat werkt werkt en van vele kruiden is al wetenschappelijk aangetoond dat het werkt, dus waarom afgekeurd worden...  :Confused:

----------


## Flogiston

Vaak wordt gedaan alsof de strengere regelgeving een trucje is van de farmaceutische industrie om hun inkomsten te beschermen. De waarheid ziet er echter anders uit.

De grote homeopathische multinationals en de fabrikanten van kruidenmiddeltjes hoefden zich niet aan allerlei regels te houden - regels waar de farmaceuten zich wel aan moesten houden. De farmaceuten werden dus (terecht) goed gecontroleerd, de kruidenmengers konden zonder controle hun gang gaan.
Farmaceuten moesten aantonen dat hun producten veilig zijn. Kruidenmengers hoefden dat niet.Farmaceuten moesten aantonen dat hun producten echt hielpen. Kruidenmengers hoefden dat niet; zij mochten gewoon beweren dat hun producten hielpen tegen allerlei klachten, ze hoefden dat nooit te laten zien.Farmaceuten moesten zelfs aantonen dat hun producten beter hielpen dan reeds bestaande producten. Ook deze regel gold niet voor kruidenmengers.
Het is duidelijk dat de regelgeving heel erg scheef was, en dat de grote homeopathische multinationals enorm werden bevoordeeld.

Vanzelfsprekend stelde het gebrek aan regelgeving de kruidenfabrikanten in staat heel eenvoudig miljardenwinsten te maken. De geneesmiddelproducenten waren daarentegen juist miljarden kwijt aan het bewijzen dat hun producten onschadelijk waren en dat ze hielpen.

Het Belgische aristolochia-schandaal deed het tij keren. Toen werd ook publiek duidelijk wat kenners al jaren wisten: kruiden zijn verre van onschuldig. In dit geval zijn meerdere doden gevallen, en zullen er ook in de toekomst nog doden vallen doordat meerdere mensen nierkanker hebben gekregen van deze kruidenmengsels.

Naar aanleiding van dit geval kwam er wetgeving. Heel eenvoudig: beweer jij dat jouw kruidenmiddel onschadelijk is? Laat eerst maar eens zien, pas dan mag je het verkopen. En beweer je zelfs dat jouw kruidenmiddel geneeskrachtig is? Laat ook dat maar eens zien.

Heel logische wetgeving, zou je denken. Het beschermt de consument en het bevordert de eerlijkheid.

Wat deed de grote homeopathische industrie?

Niets.

Helemaal niets. De wetgeving zou over een aantal jaren ingaan, na een ruime gewenningsperiode. In die gewenningsperiode zouden de homeopathische multinationals hun producten kunnen testen op ongevaarlijkheid en op werkzaamheid.

Maar ze deden niets. Ze besteedden hun tijd liever aan het voorbereiden van een grote PR-campagne.

Toen de wetgeving in zou gaan werd die goed voorbereide PR-machine gestart. Ze gebruikten hun gespaarde miljarden om moord en brand te schreeuwen. Ze brachten het misleidende verhaal de wereld in dat ze werden tegengewerkt door een oppermachtige vijand - terwijl zij het zelf waren die oppermachtig waren.

Hun miljardenlobby had succes. De wetgeving werd teruggetrokken. Ook nu nog mogen de kruidenproducenten middelen verkopen zonder te laten zien dat die middelen onschadelijk zijn. Er worden dan ook nog regelmatig kruidenmengsels met het giftige aristolochia aangetroffen - jawel, hetzelfde spul dat in België meerdere doden en vele kankergevallen heeft veroorzaakt!

En laten zien dat hun middeltjes werken? Dat hoeft nog steeds niet. Ze mogen gewoon beweren dat hun middeltjes gezond zijn en geneeskrachtig werken, ook al kunnen ze dat niet laten zien. En dat terwijl de geneesmiddelfabrikanten zuchten onder zware, dure wetgeving. Zo zie je wat je kunt bereiken als je een paar miljard achter de hand hebt om een lobby te financieren...

En weet je wat het ergst is? Ze hebben de wetgeving zelfs in hun voordeel weten om te buigen. In plaats van gewoon te laten zien dat hun spullen werken en dat ze ongevaarlijk zijn, hoeven ze hun producten nu alleen maar te laten registreren.

Jawel, registreren - zonder controle!

En diezelfde lobby, die nog steeds wordt gefinancierd met hun miljardenwinsten (die ze nog steeds elk jaar opstrijken, juist vanwege het gebrek aan regelgeving), zorgt er nu voor dat het onwetende publiek om de tuin wordt geleid. De kruidenfabrikanten doen nu net alsof het middel "bewezen goed is", en "gecontroleerd door een onafhankelijke instantie" - want "het is immers geregistreerd".

Ja, inderdaad, het is geregistreerd - maar dat zegt dus niets. Helemaal niets.

En de apotheek? Die verkoopt het spul nog steeds. Want de apotheek maakt er winst op. En ze worden zelfs betaald wanneer ze deze zogenaamd homeopathische producten zo prominent mogelijk aanbieden. Alsof dat geen omkoping is...

Dus inderdaad: het is heel erg jammer dat alles altijd maar draait om geld, en dat degene met de diepste zakken zelfs de wetgeving naar zijn hand kan zetten, en ook nog eens de consument kan bespelen.

Ik zou o zo graag willen dat de geneesmiddelenfabrikanten en de kruidenproducenten gelijk worden behandeld. Beide produceren immers spullen die onze gezondheid zouden moeten bevorderen. Van beide verwachten we dat hun spullen ongevaarlijk zijn.

Kortom: ik zie geen verschil.

Waarom zijn de regels dan toch zo verschillend? Ja, het is wel duidelijk dat dit door een dure lobby komt. Maar zo zou het niet moeten zijn.

Ik vind dat beide kanten gelijk moeten worden behandeld. Gelijke rechten. En gelijke plichten. Er is geen enkele reden om dat niet zo snel mogelijk in te voeren.

Maar zolang geld zo'n belangrijke rol speelt, zowel bij het lobbyen als bij de apothekers, zal dit er wel niet van komen, hoe jammer dat ook is.

----------

